# Resetting A Password (a.k.a. change the admin's password)



## wolvrine (Sep 17, 2005)

make sure you are logged into a account that has more priviliges than a guest... Power User worked ok for me. 

We are going to pretend that we want to change the administrator's password. His username let's say is: admin 

In that case: 
1. Click Start 
2. Click Run 
3. Type CMD 
4. Click OK 
! --- <a black window should have opened> --- ! 
5. Now type the following: NET USER admin * 
6. Now change the password to ur desire 

And walla ur done! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I know this is easy, but I did this tutorial for the n00bs. 
Anyway, This is guaranteed to work 95% of the time. 

I have a very powerful program, (small enough to fit on a floppy) that will boot your computer in Linux mode, and then it allows you to change any password, and you don't need to have a account, or enough priviliges


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hacking stuff???


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 18, 2005)

Nope... this is to help people who lose their Windows XP admin password, and don't know how to get into it!

Raaabo


----------



## wolvrine (Sep 18, 2005)

raboo is right it is for those who lose thier passwords


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 18, 2005)

it has already been posted here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22103&highlight=net+admin


----------



## godsownman (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey one query,

You said we require any account more than the Guest account but normally nobody is going to give a guest more privilages than what a guest account gives. So I dont see how this works. 

You need to be really lucky to have an account on a PC with more privillages than what a guest offers.


----------



## Thilak (Sep 21, 2005)

wolvrine said:
			
		

> make sure you are logged into a account that has more priviliges than a guest... Power User worked ok for me.
> 
> We are going to pretend that we want to change the administrator's password. His username let's say is: admin
> 
> ...



   Hallo , 

              When u copy my post just only say"   Thankx Thilak " 

                                                   Thanks 4 repost{*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22103&start=0 } 

                                                                 Thilak


----------



## Thilak (Sep 23, 2005)

*And try this too ............*

Hi all 

       So you're on line and having the habit of editing your post. You just stated afore as you are in need of password changer for 2000, and now for XP.

Anyway, here is the link: *www.password-changer.com 

                                                   Enjoy 

                                                           Thilak  8)


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 4, 2005)

This is a free solution
*home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice info*

nice info


----------



## imdbest (Oct 6, 2005)

I found it @ P2P in August.


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 14, 2005)

cool info.


----------



## pothurichamu (Jan 29, 2006)

*THNX*

HAI ALL

I AM A NEW PERSON FOR THIS FORUM

I TRIED THIS ON MY xp PRO DESKTOP, UNFORTUNATELY IT DID NOT WORK

IS THIS FOR N/W PCs OR HOME USERS ALSO

DOES THIS WORK WHEN THE ADMN PWD IS LOCKED / FORGOT


SINDHU


----------



## alib_i (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: THNX*



			
				pothurichamu said:
			
		

> DOES THIS WORK WHEN THE ADMN PWD IS LOCKED / FORGOT


That's precisely why it's there.
But you need to be able to get into widows by some means... that too using another account with admin rights.
guest account wont do.

for more .. check the links in this page (scroll down to 'other topics')

-----
alibi


----------



## sesi5674u (Feb 15, 2006)

u can download a floppy or cd image from *www.loginrecovery.com/ and obtain the administrator password


----------



## raghu-RAM (Feb 20, 2006)

hey a week before my friend had faced same problem
say the admin account is abc,
my solution:

1.boot in safe mode,it shows another account 'administrator'

2.log into administrator, it wont ask password for this account if you have two os installed and if the other os (other than u r working with)   has a account name 'administrator' then type the password of that account of other os. I really dont know why it happens, but it happens.

3.goto control panel, user accounts

4.create another account with administrator privilages, say 'temp'(left to you, keeping a password for this account) 

5.restart and boot in normal mode

6.log into 'temp'

7.again goto control panel>user accounts and change the password of your main account , abc 

8. then logoff from 'temp' and log into abc, delete the 'temp' account
you are done with it


----------



## raghu-RAM (Feb 20, 2006)

sesi5674u said:
			
		

> u can download a floppy or cd image from *www.loginrecovery.com/ and obtain the administrator password



it takes 3-4 days to crack after you have uploaded it(for free)
of course it takes hours if you pay some dollars


----------



## raghu-RAM (Feb 20, 2006)

sesi5674u said:
			
		

> u can download a floppy or cd image from *www.loginrecovery.com/ and obtain the administrator password



it takes 3-4 days to crack after you have uploaded it(for free)
of course it takes hours if you pay some dollars.
but ya it works fine


----------



## dragonlord (Feb 23, 2006)

*easiest solution*

Boot into dos using NTFSDOS bootable cd/floppy and  delete \winnt\system32\config\sam file.Restart system and admin password will be blank.


----------



## bugsome (Apr 1, 2006)

wolvrine said:
			
		

> make sure you are logged into a account that has more priviliges than a guest... Power User worked ok for me.
> 
> We are going to pretend that we want to change the administrator's password. His username let's say is: admin
> 
> ...



This method is not workin on my xp sp2, it says access denied... what could be wrong..? i tried it from a limited account...pls reply..


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you for everyone who has given - provided - us with useful password related things.

Aditya


----------



## knight17 (Jul 26, 2006)

You may also look at the tools provided at this page:



```
You may also look at the tools provided at this page:
[url=*alieneyes.wordpress.com/2006/07/18/reset-administrator-password-2/]Resetting the computer administrator password in windows with free stuff[/url]
```


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 30, 2006)

this is really a helpfull THREAD......................


----------



## pradisdeep (Aug 29, 2006)

gud work buddy


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 1, 2006)

I tried to do this with my PC I have 2 errors.

I logged in one of the 2 admin accounts on my PC. Then I tried to change the password of the other account. The name of that account was "Aditya Shevade" Without the quotes ofcourse. I typer NET USER Aditya Shevade and pressed enter, it says that the account does not exist.

When I tried to change the password using a limited account (say Adi) of an admin named test. When I tried to entter ate new pass, an error showed up, System Error 5 Access Denied.

Is there any way to run gpedit.msc if you are not an admin?

Please guys.


----------



## mariner (Sep 8, 2006)

gr8 information.really helpful.


----------

